# PHP Syntax Highlight: Zeilen und Code Verschiebung



## spex (16. August 2008)

Moin

auf http://sp3x.de/dl/Programming/PHP/Whois_Class/class_whois.php hab ich mal ein Script gebastelt das einen PHP Code liest und mit Zeilenanzahl ausgibt.

Zum anzeigen Benutze ich folgenden Code.

```
<?php

	print("
	
		<style type=\"text/css\">
			body {
				background:#000;
				color:#666;
			}
			
			#code {
				width:1024px;
				height:800px;
				border:1px solid #333;
				margin:0 auto 0 auto;
				overflow:auto;
			}
			
			#count {
				background:#111;
			}
		</style>
	
	");

	$code	=	file('sample/class_whois.php');
	$tmp	=	count($code);
	
	for($i = 1; $i <= $tmp; $i++) {
		$count .= "$i\n";
	}
	
	$code = highlight_file('datei.php', true);
	
	print("<div id=\"code\"><div style=\"float:left\"><pre id=\"count\">$count</pre></div><div><pre>$code</pre></div></div>");
	
?>
```

Jetzt verschiebt sich aber der Code um genau eine zeile nach unten sodass die Zeilen nicht mehr übereinstimmen. Ich such seit geschlagenen 2 Stunden nach dem Fehler und ich find ihn einfach nicht.

Ich fang langsam an an mir selbst zu zweifeln. Vielleicht wisst ihr Rat?

Ich benutze Opera, da sieht man es gut, in Firefox sieht es noch schlimmer aus.

Gruss


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. August 2008)

Moin,

probiers mal so herum:

```
$count .= "\n$i";
```

Ein anderer Ansatz, um die Zeilennummern zu ermitteln, wäre dieser:

```
$count=implode('<br />',array_keys(file('datei.php')));
```
...das würde die Schleife sparen


----------



## spex (16. August 2008)

Leider hilft das nicht.
Ich hab auch zuvor schon versucht das letzte \n aus dem $count zu löschen.
Bringt irgendwie nichts.



Aber den Tipp mit array_keys() werd ich mir zu Herzen nehmen, danke.


----------

